# Rute und Rolle zum Lachsfischen



## Hunsrücker

Moin Leute, ich fahre im Juni nach Norwegen und will in den Flüssen auf Lachs und Forelle Angeln. Könnt ihr mir eine gute und robuste Rute und eine Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Lachs empfehlen? 
Sie sollte robust genug sein um auch Kampfstarke Großlachse ordentlich Drillen zu können |supergri

MFG


----------



## bobbl

*AW: Rute und Rolle zum Lachsfischen*

Ich lese mal mit.


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Rute und Rolle zum Lachsfischen*



Hunsrücker schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ich fahre im Juni nach Norwegen und will in den Flüssen auf Lachs und Forelle Angeln. Könnt ihr mir eine gute und robuste Rute und eine Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Lachs empfehlen?
> Sie sollte robust genug sein um auch Kampfstarke Großlachse ordentlich Drillen zu können |supergri
> 
> MFG




Hallo,

meine norwegische "Lachszeit" ist schon ein paar Jahre her,
aber wo willst Du Fischen? Wenn Du nämlich an einen "Grosslachsfluss" fischt, brauchst Du anderes Gerät als an einem "normalen" (oder auch Kleinlachsfluss).
Hängt also vom Durchschnittsgewicht der zu erwartenden Lachse ab.
Grosslachsflüsse sind dazu noch ziemlich teuer, trotz bescheidener Fangchancen musst Du mit rund 500 Euro pro Woche rechnen (geht aber auch noch deutlich teuerer).
Wenn Du dann 3 Lachse in der Woche fängst ist das schon super, 2 ist gut und einer normal, nur, damit Du weisst, auf was Du Dich einlässt. Das bei einer Woche fischen, und 10 Stunden am Tag Minimum.
Als Rute würde ich einen 3 Meter Spinnrute, mit entsprechender Rolle, wie man sie für das stärkere Hechtfischen verwendet, wählen. Ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, meinen damalige Spinnrute hatte ein Wurfgewicht von 40 - 80 Gramm, das war ausreichend.

Petri Heil

Lajos

PS. aber achte auch darauf, dass Du an dem ausgesuchten Fluss auch mit der Spinnangel randarfst - an manchen ist nämlich nur die Fliege erlaubt.


----------



## Hunsrücker

*AW: Rute und Rolle zum Lachsfischen*

Werde an vielen verschiedenen Gewässern fischen, da wir nie länger als 2 Tage an einem Platz bleiben werden. Die großen Flüsse werden es wohl nicht sein.

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Rute und Rolle zum Lachsfischen*



Hunsrücker schrieb:


> Werde an vielen verschiedenen Gewässern fischen, da wir nie länger als 2 Tage an einem Platz bleiben werden. Die großen Flüsse werden es wohl nicht sein.
> 
> Danke für die Antwort



Hallo,

hat natürlich auch seinen Reiz, man sieht immer wieder was Neues.
Geht aber zu Lasten der Fangchancen, da man ja, kaum hat man sich etwas umgesehen, schon wieder weiter fährt.
Ich war oft in Norwegen und praktizierte beides: Zwei Wochen an einem Platz oder auch, wie Du vorhast, immer wieder woanders. 
Noch etwas zu Lachs: die Kleinlachsflüsse sind relativ preiswert und man bekommt auch meist leicht Karten und mit Glück sind da auch Fische mit 3-5 Kilo möglich, meist aber doch eine Nummer kleiner (so um 2 Kilo). Dafür brauchst Du aber nicht den von mir angegebenen Rutentyp, da gehts schon eine Nummer leichter.
Bei den Forellen ist es so, dass man von der Anzahl der zur Verfügung stehenden Gewässern schier erdrückt wird. Hier muss man richtig ausprobieren. Dazu kommt, dass nach meiner Erfahrung die Bestände höchst unterschiedlich sind; da fischt man in einem Flüsschen und da ist fast nichts los und 5 Kilometer weiter hast Du ein Gewässer, da stehen sie fast Schlange. Das ist mir mehrfach passiert. Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass je weiter man zu einem Gewässer gehen muss, desto besser ist es.
Welche Gegend willst Du unsicher machen?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## DUSpinner

*AW: Rute und Rolle zum Lachsfischen*

Ich habe nur aus Kanada Lachserfahrung mit Fischen bis 20pfd. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308735
Eine 4000er Rolle mit gut funktionierender Bremse mit 19er Geflecht sowie eine 2,70 m Spinne mit WG von 80 gr. sind ausreichend. Bei kleiner zu erwartenden Fischen reicht auch eine Rute mit einem WG von 40 gr und 14er Geflecht oder 30er Mono.


----------

